# 1969 Huffy Dual Stick Rail



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 3, 2016)

Just picked up this 1969 Huffy duel stick rail and man is it cool. How poetic to find such a bike in a muscle car grave yard. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vastingray (Oct 3, 2016)

Very cool bike


----------



## 68modified (Oct 4, 2016)

Dream Fine!!! Very nice, congrats....


----------

